# Somerset parking



## 97224 (Jan 9, 2006)

Has anyone any experience of motorhome-friendly parking in Street, Somerset. In particular near to the Clarks Village?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Lizzybeth said:


> Has anyone any experience of motorhome-friendly parking in Street, Somerset. In particular near to the Clarks Village?


Do you mean in the street or in a place called Street cos I guarantee that if it's a residential street, the proverbial will hit the fan! You should be OK on a relatives/friends drive or garden, the majority of people will turn a blind eye to that, especially for overseas visitors and providing of course you don't end up parked up ouside next doors front window!


----------



## 97264 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Clarks Village - Street*

There is Motorhome parking quite adjacent to the village. Come off the street bypass into Farm Road (not into the main village car parks) then first on right and drive along road past fire station and parking is on junction of left hand bend (straight across). Not sure about overnight though. Hope this is of help.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I remember reading awhile ago that the parking for the Clarkes village had stopped motorhomes!! We did park there a few years ago when there was a rally at the campsite down the road. If they don't want motorhomes then I will not shop there!


----------



## 97224 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone, especially Gardener, we are visiting relatives in Farm Road so will certainly get them to check that out, we're a bit concernced as to how to get to peoples houses if we are on a site say at Glastonbury and we have the dog. Its quite a walk from Glastonbury and as mentioned before parking in the road for any length of time would be frowned upon. We don't want to buy a toad as its only in England when we are visiting friends and rellies that we percieve there to be an issue, in Europe we will just walk to facilities or leave the dog in the van when needs must. I dont want the freedom the motorhome can offer to become a drag because of parking.


----------

